
XEN x86: Privilege escalation in PV guests - __bjoernd
http://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/advisory-182.html
======
gmcmillan
You gotta love how they release XSA-182 and then right after, they indicate
another embargoed one (XSA-184) is coming tomorrow:

[https://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/](https://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/)

Why would they not release them all on the same day?

